# Application pour modifier ou créer des thèmes sur PS3???



## jerome xr (3 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour a tous,

voila ça fait un moment que je cherche un soft qui pourrait modifier ou créer des thèmes sur PS3 (.p3t), j'ai trouvé Theme extractor

 mais il n'y a que le code source pour Mac, si quelqu'un a une info


----------



## Elesthor (3 Octobre 2009)

Si tu as la source vérifie si tu as un makefile de fournis, et le cas échéant un petit make devrait fait l'afaire


----------



## jerome xr (4 Octobre 2009)

Elesthor a dit:


> Si tu as la source vérifie si tu as un makefile de fournis, et le cas échéant un petit make devrait fait l'afaire



Merci Elesthor mais le problème c'est que je ne sais pas ce qu'est un make, si tu peut m'aider 

Merci


----------



## Elesthor (7 Octobre 2009)

> make est un logiciel traditionnel d'UNIX. C'est un « moteur de production » : il sert à appeler des commandes créant des fichiers. À la différence d'un simple script shell, make exécute les commandes seulement si elles sont nécessaires. Le but est d'arriver à un résultat (logiciel compilé ou installé, documentation créée, etc.) sans nécessairement refaire toutes les étapes.



C'est un peu l'usine de production du logiciel  

Vérifie si dans la source tu as un fichier makefile (sans extension). Si oui , essaye de te rendre dans le repertoire source (par exemple s'il est sur ton bureau : cd Desktop/nomdetondosssier/
) et tape simplement:

```
make
```

Voilou voilou =)


----------



## jerome xr (8 Octobre 2009)

Ok merci Elesthor, je vais essayer ça et je sens que je vais me marrer:mouais:


----------



## Brian21 (9 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour
Je suis sur Imac je cherche un logiciel pour crée ses propres thèmes si quelqu'un pouvais m'aidez a en chercher un  svp


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2010)

Si c'est pour Mac, ThemePark.


----------

